# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  الأسواق فـي رمضان ..

## معاذ ملحم

الأسواق فـي رمضان .. وفرة فـي السلع وأسعار معقولة

أكد وزير الصناعة والتجارة عامر الحديدي ، أن الأسواق خلال شهر رمضان ستتسم بوفرة السلع وبأسعار معقولة ، لافتا الى أن اجراءات اتخذتها الحكومة ستضمن استقرار الأسعار ، داعيا الى ترشيد الاستهلاك وعدم التهافت ، وقال '' السلع ستكون متوفرة ، والتهافت لن يكون مبررا كما أن الأسعار ستكون مستقرة '' وأكد المهندس الحديدي في ندوة عقدتها ''الرأي '' وضمت نقيب تجار المواد الغذائية توفيق الحاج خليل ، حول '' الأسعار واستعدادات الحكومة لشهر رمضان المقبل '' التزام الحكومة بتوفير السلع الرمضانية بكميات كافية وبأسعار معقولة، مشيرا إلى وجود دراسة حكومية لإعادة هيكلة وزارة الصناعة والتجارة بحيث يقتصر دورها على رسم السياسات وتنفيذها وفصل بعض المديريات بهيئات مستقلة عن الوزارة.
وأعلن الوزير أن الحكومة تدرس بدائل جديدة تدعم من خلالها تواجد الاسواق الشعبية في مختلف محافظات المملكة خلال شهر رمضان القادم وسيتم الإعلان عنها خلال الأيام العشرة القادمة، مشيرا الى أنه سيتم اقامة 14 سوقا شعبيا في عمان و10 أسواق في محافظات المملكة ، مشيرا الى عزم الحكومة بالتعاون مع مؤسسة التمويل الدولية ، التخفيف من بعض الاجراءات الادارية التي ترتب كلفا اضافية بهدف ضبط الأسعار خلال شهر رمضان وما بعده .
وقال الوزير أن مراجعة هدفت الى ازالة التشوهات في جدول التعرفة الجمركية ساهمت في تخفيض أسعار سلع أساسية ، مشيرا الى أن مثل هذا الاجراء تسبب بخسارة الخزينة الا أنه كان ضروريا لتحقيق توازن سعري في السوق من جهة ومن جهة أخرى ، تصويب خلل كان يؤثر على أسعار سلع أساسية لحساب غير الأساسية .
وشدد الوزير على أن الحكومة لن تعود لسياسة تسعير السلع لما فيها من سلبيات على الاقتصاد الوطني ، موضحا أن هذه السياسة ستخلق سوقا سوداء وتدفع بالتجار لاستيراد السلع بمواصفات أقل.
وتوقع الوزير الحديدي أن تصل فاتورة الدعم لسلعة القمح مع نهاية العام الجاري إلى 290 مليون دينار بالمقارنة مع اقل من 100 مليون دينار مع نهاية العام الماضي، وفاتورة دعم الشعير إلى 3ر91 مليون دينار وفيما يلي نص الندوة:







الرأي : بعد الاعلان عن سياسة رفع الدعم عن المشتقات النفطية وتحريرها، كيف تقيمون وضع الاقتصاد الوطني؟ 

الحديدي : مجمل المؤشرات عن الوضع الاقتصادي على المستوى الكلي جيدة و تدلل على أن الاقتصاد الوطني ينمو بوتيرة جيدة،هذا مقارنة في السنوات السابقة.
هنالك فوائد كبيرة جناها الاقتصاد الوطني حيث زادت نسب النمو الاقتصادي خلال السنوات الماضية عن 6% سنويا، وخلال الشهور الستة الأولى نما الاقتصاد بمعدل 3ر5% وهذا مؤشر جيد في ظل التحديات المختلفة التي يعاني منها الاقتصاد الوطني جراء ارتفاع أسعار المحروقات.
في الحقيقة أن ارتفاع أسعار الوقود عالميا كان له أثر سلبي على جميع الدول ، فعندما كنا نبني الموازنة في العام الماضي على 77 دولارا / للبرميل كان يعتبر نوعا من أنواع التحوط ، وخلال فترة قصيرة قفز سعر البرميل إلى 147 دولارا في بداية شهر تموز الماضي مما أثر طبعا على جميع اقتصاديات الدول النامية، ليس فقط على الاقتصاد الأردني، ففي كل دول العالم غير المصدرة للبترول ظهرت مشاكل اقتصادية كبيرة.
طبعا رافق موضوع ارتفاع أسعار المحروقات، التصحيح الذي قامت به الحكومة لإزالة التشوه الناتج عن دعم سلعة البترول،حيث نص محور الإصلاح المالي الذي تضمنته الأجندة الوطنية على ضرورة إزالة التشوهات الواقعة جراء دعم السلع وتوجيه الدعم لمستحقيه، وهذا ما عمدت الحكومة إلى تطبيقه منذ كتاب التكليف السامي لها، حيث قمنا وبدون تردد بإزالة الدعم عن المحروقات وهي خطوة أساسية ومصرح بها سابقا، بمعنى أنها خطوة تضمنها برنامج الإصلاح طويل الأمد في الأجندة الوطنية وبالتالي كان لابد من أخذ هذا الإجراء الذي واكبه أيضا توجيه الدعم لمستحقيه الأساسيين من خلال توسيع شبكة الأمان الاجتماعي وزيادة الرواتب، وخطا الاقتصاد منذ ذلك التاريخ خطوات كبيرة،حيث ارتفعت الصادرات الوطنية في الشهور الخمسة الأولى من العام الحالي بنسبة 6ر24%، حيث وصلت إلى 05ر2 مليار دينار.
على الجانب الآخر ارتفعت المستوردات بنسبة كبيرة لا تواكب زيادة الصادرات، ولهذا الأمر ما يبرره حيث أن أسعار السلع ارتفعت في العالم وخاصة سلعة البترول التي شكلت سابقا 20% من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي ووصل لمراحل كان يمكن أن يشكل فيها 30%، وهذا عبء بحد ذاته، لذلك قيمة مستورداتنا من السلع النفطية زادت، كما أن أسعار السلع الأساسية عالميا ارتفعت، التقارير العالمية الصادرة عن البنك الدولي ومنظمة الغذاء العالمية تشير إلى ارتفاع نسبته 40% في أسعار السلع، وهذا أمر واضح بالنسبة لنا فعلى سبيل المثال كنا نستورد القمح في العام الماضي بما يقل عن 200 دولار/ للطن وصل في شهر أيار الماضي 574 دولارا/ للطن، وقد شهد السوق في الفترة الأخيرة عملية تصحيح حيث وصل سعر القمح358 دولارا/للطن ، لذلك العالم يشهد تغيرا كبيرا، هنالك عدم توازن في العرض والطلب للسلع الأساسية، مضاربات على السلع الأساسية، أيضا زيادة الطلب على المنتجات الأساسية في دولتين رئيسيتين هما الصين والهند حيث زاد استهلاك المنتجات البروتينية ( الذرة والصويا) و أصبحت زارعة هذه المنتجات أكثر جدوى اقتصاديا من أي سلع أخرى كالقمح، مما أدى إلى ارتفاع أسعارها عالميا كما أن زيادة استهلاك الوقود الحيوي في أمريكيا اثر سلبيا على الأسعار.
مؤشرات أخرى على زيادة الأسعار، بلغ سعر الأرز في العام الماضي 600 دولار والآن يفوق 1200 دولار وهنالك ندرة كبيرة من هذه المادة في العالم، مما دفع دول منتجة لسلعة الأرز إلى منع تصديرها حماية لمواطنيها. كما أن سلعة العدس ارتفعت أسعارها حيث وصل سعر الطن بـ 3000 الاف دولار. الارتفاعات المستمرة في أسعار السلع الأساسية شكلت عبئا على معظم دول العالم، والأردن ليس بعيدا عن هذه التأثيرات، طبعا الدول المنتجة بكميات كبيرة أو مازالت تدعم سلعها لم تتأثر بشكل كبير.
حجم الاستثمار في المملكة ما زال في نمو مستمر حيث تجاوزت في العام الماضي 2 مليار دينار أردني، وخلال الشهور الستة الأولى من العام الحالي تراوحت نسبة الزيادة في حجم الاستثمار الأجنبي المباشر ما بين 10-15%، مقارنة بذات الفترة من العام الماضي وهذا دليل صحي على وجود ثقة كبيرة بالاقتصاد الأردني بفعل وجود عوامل جاذبة من العمالة المؤهلة، القوانين الجاذبة للاستثمار، سهولة وحرية انتقال رؤوس الأموال، ونحن نعمل وبشكل مستمر على زيادة كفاءتنا في مجال استقطاب الاستثمارات ونحن نعتقد أن المستقبل فيما يخص الاستثمارات ونموها هو ايجابي وواعد وعلى هذا الأساس نتصرف.
الرأي: هنالك سلع استراتيجية ما زالت الحكومة تدعمها، مثل القمح والشعير، ما هي فاتورة الدعم المتوقعة مع نهاية العام الجاري لهاتين السلعتين؟ 
الحديدي: فاتورة الدعم لسلعتين أساسيتين هما القمح والشعير، المتوقع أن تصل فاتورة الدعم لمادة القمح مع نهاية العام الجاري إلى 290 مليون دينار بالمقارنة مع اقل من 100 مليون دينار مع نهاية العام الماضي.
فاتورة دعم الشعير لأول ستة اشهر وصلت إلى 57 مليون دينار ومن المتوقع أن تصل مع نهاية العام الجاري إلى 3ر91 مليون دينار ، وهذا حجم كبير من الدعم لكننا ملتزمون باستمرار تقديم الدعم مادة الطحين للمخابز ونحن ملتزمون أيضا بان سعر كيلو خبز الطحين الموحد لن يزيد عن 16 قرشا، فكل مرة ترتفع فيها أسعار المحروقات أو تنخفض نعدل سعر الطحين لتعويض أصحاب المخابز والمحافظة على سعر مادة الخبز.

الرأي : هنالك جدل كبير حول الاسواق الشعبية حيث تباع السلع الزراعية وفق العديد من المواطنين بنفس أسعار المحلات التجارية وبنفس الهوامش الربحية، البيع المباشر من المنتج إلى المستهلك، ما هي الآلية والإجراءات المتبعة لدى الحكومة لإنجاح هذه الاسواق خاصة وان أسواق المؤسسات الاستهلاكية المدنية والعسكرية لم تخلق من التوازن في السوق؟ 

الحديدي : في البداية لابد أن انوه بالدور الايجابي والفاعل لنقابة تجار المواد الغذائية والتي ساهمت في خلق التوازنات السعرية في السوق، النشرة الاسترشادية التي تصدرها النقابة أسبوعيا هي مبادرة ذاتية بدون أي دعم حكومي، الشراكة بين وزارة الصناعة والتجارة وأعضاء النقابة والاجتماعات الدورية ساهمت بشكل كبير على الحفاظ على توازن الأسعار في ستة أشهر.
منذ اليوم الأول لتكليف الحكومة اتخذنا العديد من الاجراءات، التي بنيت أساسا على توقعات التقارير الدولية التي أشارت إلى وجود ارتفاعات على الأسعار ستؤثر بشكل أو بآخر على اقتصاديات الدول النامية،فبدأنا بدراسة البدائل، أولها تخفيض الرسوم الجمركية أو إلغائها على بعض السلع، كان باعتقادنا أن هنالك 13 سلعة هي سلع أساسية يستهلكها المواطن وكنا نتوقع الارتفاعات الكبيرة في الأسعار عالميا فخفضنا الرسوم الجمركية إلى الصفر كما تم تخفيض ضريبة المبيعات مما كان لها أثر كبير في تحقيق التوازن السعري ولا نقول هنا انه حدث تخفيض للأسعار فليس من المنطقي أن نطلب من التاجر بيع سلعه دون الكلفة فالتجارة في النهاية ليست عملا خيريا.
بعد هذه التجربة التي قمنا بها بالتعاون مع نقابة تجار المواد الغذائية بدأنا بدارسة جدول التعرفة الجمركية كاملا، الفصول من 1-25 متعلقة بالمواد الغذائية والمواد الغذائية المصنعة، والفصول من 25 إلى 97 مواد أخرى. وجدنا أن جدول التعرفة الجمركية مشوه بمعنى أن بعض السلع الغذائية تدفع 25% رسوم جمركية، ومستلزمات أخرى غير ضرورية (أدوات التجميل) تدفع 5% رسوم جمركية، فقمنا برفع الرسوم الجمركية على هذه السلع غير الضرورية وأزلنا رسوم الجمركية على السلع الضرورية، لكن هذا لا يعني أن الخزينة حققت أرباحا جراء هذه التعديل، فمستوردات المملكة من السلع غير الضرورية أقل بكثير من مستورداتها من السلع الغذائية، بالمطلق هنالك خسارة وخسارة بعشرات الملايين، لكن باعتقادنا أنه ومع الخسارة التي تحققت إلا أن هذا الإجراء كان له أثر ايجابي في تحقيق التوازن السعري في السوق المحلي،فلو لم نقم بهذه التخفيضات لأصبحت الأسعار أعلى مما هي عليه في الوقت الحالي.
فتحنا أسواق المؤسسات الاستهلاكية المدنية وقمنا بإلغاء الهامش الإداري 5%، واليوم تتراوح حصة المؤسستان في السوق ما بين 19-21% مقابل 9-10% في العام الماضي، وهذا دليل على أن الناس بدأت بالتوجه إلى أسواق المؤسسة الاستهلاكية لعدم وجود هوامش ربحية. كما سياسات الحكومة بالشراء تختلف عن سياسات التجار، حيث نقوم بشراء السلع بسعر معين لمدة عام فإذا حدث أي ارتفاع بالأسعار فالحكومة غير مسؤولة أمام التاجر، ورغم أن هذا الإجراء فيه نوع من الجور للتاجر لتعرضه للخسارة، إلا أننا اتفقنا مع التجار أنها فترة مؤقتة.
كما بدأنا بالاستيراد المباشر دون وساطة التجار، فقمنا بشراء السلع والبضائع التي بحاجة لها المملكة من أي مكان في العالم بشكل مباشر لتوفير هوامش الربح. وهذه الاجراءات جميعها كانت إجراءات جريئة وغير مسبوقة من قبل الحكومات وعندنا قدرة ومرونة على اتخاذ القرارات وبشكل سريع. كان لتجربة الاسواق الشعبية في شهر رمضان العام الماضي ايجابيات وسلبيات، من هذه الايجابيات، طرح بديل في سوق بكلف الإنتاج والتشغيل فيه أقل من الاسواق الخارجية.
ومن خلال اللجنة العليا للأسعار ندرس خلال العام الحالي بدائل أخرى على سبيل المثال أن يقوم المزارع بنفسه ببيع منتجاته في هذه الاسواق، كما ندرس وضع نشرة إرشادية لأسعار السلع على مدخل السوق الشعبي يوضح فيها السعر من المزرعة وسعر بيعها في السوق.
هنالك بدائل أخرى في مرحلة التطوير وخلال الأيام العشرة القادمة سنقوم بالإعلان عنها.

الرأي :عودة وزارة التموين أصبح أمرا مستحيلا في ضوء توجهات المملكة الحالية نحو سياسة السوق المفتوح، وهناك مقترحات بإعادة وزارة الاقتصاد الوطني لتحل محل وزارة الصناعة والتجارة في مجال متابعة الأسعار والأسواق، أين وصلتم في هذا الأمر؟ 

الحديدي : هناك تفكير في إعادة هيكلة الوزارة، بطريقة أو بأخرى، ونجري الدراسات الآن على الدور الذي تلعبه ويجب أن تلعبه الوزارة، فأن تكون الوزارة مسؤولة عن القمح والشعير ليس دورها الأساسي، بل يجب أن يكون هذا دور وزارة أخرى، فدور وزارة الصناعة والتجارة يجب أن يكون مقتصرا على إدارة الاقتصاد ورسم السياسات وتنفيذها.
دور الوزارة مقتصر اليوم على تجارة وصناعة السلع، رغم أن الاقتصاد الأردني بمجمله هو اقتصاد خدمي، كما أن بعض القطاعات الخدمية شهدت رعاية من الحكومة وبعضها لم يلق هذه الرعاية، لذا باعتقادنا يتوجب أن تخرج بعض المديريات من تحت مظلة الوزارة مثل مراقبة الشركات وغيرها.
هنالك تصورات معينة، وقد أخذنا بعين الاعتبار تجارب دول أخرى، وما زال الأمر قيد الدراسة.

الرأي :سرت شائعات مؤخرا حول نفاد مخزون الأردن الاستراتيجي من سلعتي القمح والشعير، ما دقة هذا الأمر، وما الاجراءات التي تتخذها الحكومة للحفاظ على مخزون كاف من هاتين السلعتين الاستراتيجيتين؟ 

الحديدي:هذا الكلام عار عن الصحة تماما، فمخزون القمح والشعير تحديدا يكفي المملكة لمدة ستة أشهر، في أي وقت، وتحت أي ظرف. فوزارة الصناعة والتجارة تسعى دوما للحفاظ على مخزون كاف من هاتين السلعتين، وذلك عبر إجراءات تحوّط تضمن توفرها لمدة زمنية معينة، وذلك عند التوقع بانخفاض الأسعار.

الرأي:تخفيض الرسوم والضرائب الجمركية عن بعض السلع لم تنعكس بصورة مباشرة على الأسعار ، نتيجة الإجراءات الإدارية من قبل بعض المؤسسات وتؤثر بالتالي على سعر المنتج النهائي، هل من إجراءات جديدة للحكومة لتقليص كلف هذه الاجراءات ؟ 

الحديدي: نعم هذا الأمر صحيح تماما، حيث أن بعض الاجراءات الإدارية قد ساهمت فعلا بارتفاع أسعار المنتجات، فعلى سبيل المثال موضوع رسوم الفحوصات التي نرى بضرورة ان يعاد النظر فيها لما تشكله من كلف إضافية على الأسعار النهائية للمنتج. ما نقوم به حاليا في الحكومة بالتعاون مع مؤسسة التمويل الدولية هو إجراء مراجعة شاملة لموضوعي الرقابة والتراخيص وذلك محاولة منا في تقليل الاجراءات الإدارية .
ما أود التشديد عليه هو أن المواد متوفرة وبشكل كبيرة خلال شهر رمضان ، وقامت المؤسسات الاستهلاكية المدنية والعسكرية بتوفير جميع المواد الرمضانية وبأسعار مناسبة بشكل كبير، كما أن الإنتاج في المناطق الجبلية سيؤدي إلى توفر الخضروات ، قد يحدث خلل في الأيام الأولى من شهر رمضان نتيجة نقص المعروض وزيادة الطلب، لكن بالمجمل ستتوفر جميع السلع في شهر رمضان.
وقد وضعت مديرية مراقبة الأسواق خلال شهر رمضان خطة حيث سيتم إصدار تعميم إلى مدراء الصناعة والتجارة بالمحافظات يتضمن تعليمات للرقابة على الأسواق خلال الشهر الفضيل وساعات دوام مراقبي الاسواق لاتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة لضمان انضباط الاسواق - وتكليف المدراء ومساعديهم بالمتابعة الميدانية اليومية . وإعداد برنامج عمل متكامل للرقابة على الاسواق خلال الشهر الفضيل يتم تنفيذه على ثلاث مراحل :- المرحلة الأولى ( من 1 - 10 رمضان ) أ- التركيز على المواد الغذائية الأساسية والخضار والفواكه والمواد الرمضانية ( الجوز وجوز الهند ، الزبيب ، والصنوبر ، قمر الدين ، التمور والتمر الهندي ) من حيث جودة هذه المواد ووفرتها لدى تجار الجملة والمستوردين وتجار التجزئة وإعلان أسعار بيعها والتقيد بالأسعار المعلنة . ونتوقع حدوث ارتفاع على أسعار بعض المواد وخصوصا'' اللحوم ، والدواجن والخضار خاصة البندورة والخيار والليمون وذلك لازدياد الطلب عليها . ب- التركيز على المخابز ومحلات بيع الحلويات وخصوصا'' القطايف من حيث إعلان السعر والتقيد بالأسعار المعلنة . ت- عقد اجتماعات مع مستوردي مادة الأرز والمواد الرمضانية والمواشي واللحوم الطازجة لتأكد من توفير كميات تكفي الاستهلاك خلال الشهر الفضيل. ث- تكون الجولات الرقابية في العاصمة وبقية المحافظات جولات صباحية فقط خلال هذه المرحلة . ج- تزويد الإدارة العليا بواقع السوق وبشكل يومي حول توفر المواد وأسعارها . في المرحلة الثانية:- (من 11 رمضان - 19 رمضان ) أ- عمل جولات صباحية وليلية ( بعد الإفطار ) بهدف مراقبة الاسواق الشعبية المقامة والمعارض الرمضانية والتي تقام عادة في الخامس عشرة من رمضان وحتى نهايته والمطاعم الشعبية وذلك للرقابة على جودة وصلاحية المواد المعروضة للبيع وإعلان الأسعار والتقيد بالأسعار المعلنة ويترك قرار عمل الجولات الليلية لمدراء المحافظات حسب طبيعة كل محافظة . ب- نتوقع في هذه المرحلة انخفاض أسعار اللحوم والدواجن والخضار وان يعود الوضع إلى طبيعته . ت- متابعة محلات بيع الألبسة من حيث إعلان الأسعار والتقيد بها . ثالثا'':- المرحلة الأخيرة ( من 20 رمضان - إلى نهاية الشهر الفضيل ) بهذه الفترة تكون الحركة التجارية كبيرة وسوف يتم تنظيم جولات صباحية وليلية بعد الإفطار لمتابعة مايلي بالإضافة إلى ما تم ذكره في المراحل السابقة :- أ- التركيز في الرقابة على المواد التي تدخل في صناعة الحلويات مثل السميد والطحين والمكسرات والتمور والحليب من حيث وفرتها وأسعار بيعها لازدياد الطلب عليها .
ب- التركيز بالرقابة على البسطات المخصصة لبيع الشوكولاته والسكاكر المتنوعة والحلويات من حيث جودتها وأسعار بيعها . ت- تكثيف الرقابة على محلات بيع الحلويات والمخابز المنتجة للحلويات للإطلاع على جودة المواد الداخلة في التصنيع وإعلان أسعار بيع هذه المواد والالتزام بالأسعار المعلنة. ث- التركيز على محلات بيع الالبسة والأحذية من حيث إعلان الأسعار والتقيد بالأسعار المعلنة حيث أن الحركة التجارية تنشط في هذه الفترة عليها . ج- تكثيف الرقابة على الملاحم بأنواعها المختلفة ومحلات بيع الدواجن والأسماك والمجمدات والتأكد من جودة هذه المواد وأسعار بيعها . نظرا'' لازدياد الطلب على هذه المواد لقرب حلول عيد الفطر السعيد مما يؤدي إلى ارتفاع أسعارها . التأكيد على المخابز بضرورة توفر مادة السولار والطحين خلال فترة العيد والتنسيق مع نقابة المخابز لعمل مناوبات للمخابز خلال تلك الفترة لضمان توفر مادة الخبز.

الرأي: من خلال التجربة العملية وخلال السنوات الماضية أثبتت أن اللجنة العليا للأسعار لم تؤد دورها بالشكل المطلوب نتيجة عدم تمتعها بالصلاحيات اللازمة لتنفيذ قراراتها، ما رأيكم في ذلك؟ 

الحديدي:موضوع ضبط الأسعار هام جدا،ففي جميع دول العالم في ظل الارتفاعات المتزايدة هنالك ضغوطات على الحكومات بالعودة عن سياسة الإصلاحات الاقتصادية وتحرير السوق والعودة إلى نوع من الهيمنة على الأسعار، سابقا عندما كانت الحكومة تحدد الأسعار بعد استيرادها مباشرة من الخارج وتدعم المواد، حاليا لم تعد الدولة تستورد ، لكن هنالك مواد قانونية في قانون وزارة الصناعة والتجارة تتيح للوزارة أو لمجلس الوزراء تحديد أسعار مواد أساسية ، لكن هذه السياسة فيها مضار معينة وهي الرجوع عن سياسات الإصلاح التي انتهجتها الحكومة خلال العشرين سنة الماضية وكان لها تأثير واضح ودليل ذلك أننا لم نسمع أي شكاوى من المواطنين خلال السنة الماضية أو التي قبلها. كما أن تحديد الأسعار سيدفع بالتجار لعدم استيراد السلع من الخارج وبالتالي ستخلق سوقا سوداء ، وقد تدفع هذه السياسة بالتجار إلى استيراد السلع بجودة أقل من المطلوب، لذلك تقول كل الدراسات العالمية انه ليس من الصواب والملائم أن تعود الدولة عن سياستها الإصلاحية التي قامت بها لسنوات طويلة، لذا يجب على عوامل العرض والطلب التحكم بالسوق الذي سيصوب وضعه في نهاية المطاف.
لذا العام الحالي غير طبيعي ولكن في نفس الوقت جميع دول العالم تواجه ذات المشكلة.

الرأي :أعلنتم وفي أكثر من مناسبة عن نية الحكومة تأسيس شركة تقوم بالاستيراد لصالحها، أين وصلتم في ذلك؟ 

الحديدي: بالنسبة لنية الحكومة تأسيس الشركة تقوم بالاستيراد المباشر لصالحها ما زال الأمر قيد الدراسة خاصة وان هذه الشركة بحاجة لمئات الملايين، فعلى سبيل المثال لو أردنا استيراد الأرز وفق احتياجات المملكة نحتاج إلى 60 مليون دينار، هل باستطاعة الحكومة فعليا إنشاء هذه الشركة في ظل الظروف الاقتصادية الصعبة وعجز الموازنة؟ اعتقد أننا سنزيد المشكلة تفاقما .

الرأي: إذن لا جدوى اقتصادية بإنشاء هذه الشركة؟ 

الحديدي: لا نقول انه لا توجد جدوى، فالشركة هدفها ليس المحافظة على الأسعار بقدر ما هو الحفاظ على مخزون استراتيجي من السلع، للإيفاء باحتياجات المواد. ما زلنا ندرس الأمر وهنالك ترتيبات معينة بشأن الشركة، وقبل اتخاذ أي قرار سيفتح باب الحوار حوله مع جميع الإطراف ذات العلاقة للاتفاق على آلية معينة للمضي قدما في إنشاء الشركة. 
ماذا عن دعم الكاز؟ 

الحديدي: كما التزم رئيس الوزراء خلال زيارته للمحافظات بوجود دعم للشريحة الأكثر تضررا من الارتفاع، هنالك دراسة لموضوع البطاقة الذكية حتى نتأكد أن الدعم يصل فعلا لمستحقيه، وسيتم تنفيذه قبل فصل الشتاء.
نحن ملتزمون بموجب قرار رئاسة الوزراء بتاريخ 8/2/ 2008 بتحرير الأسعار ووضع تسعيرة شهرية من قبل لجنة التسعير التي تضم ممثلين عن مصفاة البترول ووزارة المالية التي تنظر للأسعار العالمية وهي ليست أسعار البترول الخام ، لذا التخفيض الحالي الذي تم قبل يومين اجري وفق نسب واقعية وعلى هذا الأساس هنالك سلع انخفضت وسلع أخرى ارتفعت .

الرأي :لكن هناك اعتقاد سائد لدى النخب بأن تخفيض أسعار الكاز والديزل والبنزين من قبل الحكومة في تسعيرة شهر آب يمثل عودة لسياسة الدعم؟ 

الحديدي: لا،إطلاقا هذا ليس عودة إلى سياسة الدعم، لكن الخلط عند المواطن أن تسعير المشتقات النفطية لشهر آب تم بناء على أسعار الشهر الحالي، لكن ما أود التركيز عليه أن السعر الذي جرى تحديد عليه أسعار شهر آب هو سعر الشراء، وبالتالي المشتقات التي ارتفعت أسعارها كانت أسعارها مرتفعة أصلا في الأسواق العالمية، والسلع التي انخفضت وهي الكاز والديزل والبنزين كانت بسبب انخفاض أسعارها عالميا.

الرأي: هذا السؤال موجه لنقيب تجار المواد الغذائية خليل الحاج توفيق : هل الاكتفاء بهامش ربحي معقول في هذه المرحلة العصيبة مجدٍ للتجار ليتمكنوا من الاستمرار أم عليهم التمسك بهامش ربح لا يقل عن 20-30،الفجوة بين سعر الجملة والمفرق هائلة فالمبالغات موجودة في السوق ولا توجد أي سيطرة، فبعض التجار يعتقدون أن هذا الموسم لتحقيق المكاسب أكثر من كونه شعور بالرضا؟ 

توفيق : شهر رمضان هو حديث الساعة بالنسبة للمواطنين، وقبل حوالي ستة أشهر بدأت استعدادات النقابة لشهر رمضان، رصدنا الاسواق، ووجدنا أن هذا العام هو من أصعب الأعوام التي تمر على التجار بسبب الجفاف الذي ضرب أكثر من دولة وخاصة استراليا التي تنتج أكثر من ثلث حاجة العالم من الأرز، هنالك نقص في السلع في جميع دول العالم لكن المواطن الأردني لم يشعر بأي نقص في أي سلعة ، وهذا إنجاز للتجار بالتعاون مع وزارة الصناعة والتجارة.
المؤسسات الاستهلاكية تقدم خدمة لبعض فئات المجتمع، لكن هذه المؤسسات لا تخلق التوازن السعري، والسبب هو التزام التجار الموردين لأسواق المؤسسات الاستهلاكية بعقود طويلة الأجل. التحفظ الآخر لدى التجار هو فتح الاسواق للجميع، وهذا الأمر يضر بالتجار ، ونتمنى أن تجد وزارة الصناعة والتجارة الآلية المناسبة وقد تكون من خلال إصدار بطاقة ممغنطة توجه للفئات المستحقة والمحافظة على القطاع التجاري من الانهيار. وان تحدد من خلال هذه البطاقة ما لا يقل عن 50% من دخل المواطن كمشتريات من المؤسسة الاستهلاكية المدنية.
قرار إعفاء 13 سلعة من الضرائب والرسوم الجمركية غير مسبوق، وهذا القرار جاء متزامنا مع ارتفاع أسعار السلع الغذائية عالميا في كانون الثاني الماضي، لذا لم يشعر المواطن بأثر هذا التخفيض لكن في ذات الوقت لو لم تعف هذه السلع لكانت الأسعار أكثر من ذلك بكثير وتوجهنا إلى بدائل أخرى، فقمنا بالاستيراد من دول عربية مجاورة، فزاد عدد التجار واتسعت رقعة المنافسة. نحن غير متفائلين بوجود قوة شرائية كبيرة خلال شهر رمضان المبارك، لكننا عقدنا مع أصحاب المولات التجارية الكبيرة بعمل عروض خلال هذا الشهر .

الرأي :هل تقدمت نقابة تجار المواد الغذائية بمقترحات ترى أن تساهم في تخفيض الأسعار على المستهلك ولم تقم الحكومة بالموافقة عليها للان؟ 

توفيق : قطاع المواد الغذائية يمر بمرحلة سيئة في الوقت الحالي، ويوميا هنالك شيكات مرتجعة قيمتها 5 ملايين دينار، وهذا مؤشر على أن القطاع يمر بمرحلة خطيرة، لذا يجب على الحكومة أن تولي هذا القطاع أهمية كبيرة، لذا أشدد على موضوع إصدار بطاقات ممغنطة تحدد الفئات المستفيدة من أسواق المؤسستين العسكرية والمدنية، وتحصرها بالمواطنين الأردنيين.
وكنا طلبنا سابقا من رئيس الوزراء أكثر من مرة إعفاء سلع أساسية لم تعف سابقا من الرسوم والضرائب الجمركية، كالبرغل والفريكة، وأخذنا من الحكومة بدراسة هذا الأمر.
ويواجه قطاع المواد الغذائية معيقات تتمثل بالتداخل والتعارض في الصلاحيات والقرارات بين المؤسسات الحكومية المختلفة مما يؤثر سلبا على العاملين في هذا القطاع، فعلى سبيل المثال قرار فرض رسوم الرقابة على الغذاء ساهم برفع أسعار المنتج النهائي بنسبة 10% مما دفع النقابة الى الانسحاب من عضوية مؤسسة الغذاء والدواء احتجاجا على هذا القرار الذي تم اتخاذه دون أخذ رأي النقابة به.
 :SnipeR (94):  :Icon31:  :SnipeR (94): 

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

شكرا يا معاذ

ان شاء الله خير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انشاء الله خير 

رمضان شهر الخير والبركه

----------


## باريسيا

*معاذ يسلمو على الاخبار 

بس نتمنى يكونوا قد كلامهم ؛ وماحدا يرفع الاسعار او يخبوا البضاعه لبعد رمضان 

يعطيك الف عافيه يامعاذ*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا يا معاذ

----------


## ashrafwater

*شكرا لك  نتمني ان لا يتهافتون الناس علي الشراء كما يفعلون في كل شهر وينسون ان شهر رمضان شهر الخيرات والبركه  والتقوي وليس شهر الطعام فقط كما يظنون  الكثير منهم*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووورين جميعا

بس بدي من كل واحد يحي ليلة القدر 

لانه اهم ليله بشهر رمضان

----------

